# Patent: Canon RF Mount Accessories



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2020)

> Keith over at Northlight-Images has uncovered a patent that showcases some of the capabilities of the RF mount as related to accessories such as extenders, converters and whatever else Canon can come up with.
> As you may know, one of the biggest advancements in the RF mount over the EF mount is the high-speed communication capabilities, and it’s like we’ve only scratched the surface as to what is possible for the RF mount.
> 
> We have heard some rumblings that RF mount extenders are coming, and I wouldn’t be surprised to see an EF  to RF teleconverter with a control ring for super-telephoto use.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 6, 2020)

TS-E Lenses that communicate to the camera on their movements so lens corrections like distortion and light fall off can be applied automatically in camera/software sounds like a ideal possibility for this tech.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 6, 2020)

these accesories look promising for future of RF mount.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 6, 2020)

Smart adapters. EF fans might take solace that this fits with a world in which Two lens types are offered side by side. The despised adapters can be made a plus by offering more features and controls needed only by the bodies that need adapters.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 6, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> TS-E Lenses that communicate to the camera on their movements so lens corrections like distortion and light fall off can be applied automatically in camera/software sounds like a ideal possibility for this tech.


Actually, this was covered in a patent quite some time ago. It's something that has been suggested for new RF updates for the TS-E17 and 24 ii The patent includes stuff like being able to define an arbitrary plane for the tilt and get the lens to set the tilt/focus needed.

A tilt/shift adapter could do this, but few EF lenses have the image circle, except existing TS-E lenses. and a second T/S mechanism seems unlikely?

In the recent patent application it shows optical elements as an example - a range of extenders and extenders/adapters would seem the first things we'll see.

Having a single EF->RF extender/adapter would seem a mechanically good idea rather than stacking the extender and adapter. It's possible that the short flange distance might allow optical designs that work better than the current EF extenders - certainly a 1.4x extender adapter with control ring might be very popular.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 6, 2020)

So would an " EF to RF teleconverter " be like a longer version of the present EF to RF adapter.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 6, 2020)

Perfect for permanently mounted ND filter... Would you like 8 stop on a sunny day on ski slopes with your f/1.4 lens fully open? Or half stop, with flick of a finger?


----------



## usern4cr (Feb 6, 2020)

I can see Canon offering these choices:
* a EF-to-RF adaptor with no lens (just a high quality spacer to fit the back focus).
* a EF-to-RF adaptor & teleconverter with 1.4x or 2x (etc) lens magnification
* a RF-to-RF teleconverter with 1.4x or 2x (etc) magnification. This is the only one I'd be interested in, and *only* if it produced a better final image quality then just using no converter and cropping in-camera & optionally up-scaling the image in post.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 6, 2020)

Stuart said:


> So would an " EF to RF teleconverter " be like a longer version of the present EF to RF adapter.






Yes, here's one I created earlier... ;-)

I suspect the final version (for 1.4x) might not be a lot longer than the EF->RF adapter

From Teleconverters and shift lenses


----------



## beachcolonist (Feb 6, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> View attachment 188563
> 
> 
> Yes, here's one I created earlier... ;-)
> ...


This is a nonsense Tinkertoy construction destroying the value of the TS.


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 6, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> View attachment 188563
> 
> 
> Yes, here's one I created earlier... ;-)
> ...


I would absolutely love to see an updated RF version of that lens. 

I know we'd probably get more extreme light fall off but field curvature and edge smearing should be much better in RF mount.


----------



## usern4cr (Feb 6, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> View attachment 188563
> 
> 
> Yes, here's one I created earlier... ;-)
> ...


I don't know how long it would be, but it would be a single piece and therefore should be more stable and reliable, as well as being the latest in optical technology (hopefully). In fact, the design of the optics in the teleconverter could be longer since it has the dead space of the converter which it can fill, and thus you might get much better optics in the new teleconverter/adaptor.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 6, 2020)

beachcolonist said:


> This is a nonsense Tinkertoy construction destroying the value of the TS.


Hokum ;-)
If someone can only afford the one TS-E the use of the 1.4x TC is a common solution.
Personally I find the TS-E24 + TC giving ~34mm with ±17mm of shift an occasionally useful option given the next TS-E up from the 24mm is the 50mm (OK, the 45 is still available)
The article linked in the original post specifically looks at the TC option


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 6, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> I would absolutely love to see an updated RF version of that lens.
> 
> I know we'd probably get more extreme light fall off but field curvature and edge smearing should be much better in RF mount.


I'd not assume anything about the RF mount version - other than it gives somewhat more flexibility in design.

An RF TS-E would be interesting. I've been experimenting with adapted medium format lenses on an RP and they work decidedly better in terms of vignetting and range of movements than an EF adapter.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 6, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I don't know how long it would be, but it would be a single piece and therefore should be more stable and reliable, as well as being the latest in optical technology (hopefully). In fact, the design of the optics in the teleconverter could be longer since it has the dead space of the converter which it can fill, and thus you might get much better optics in the new teleconverter/adaptor.


Yes, that space and ability to get close to the sensor could give quite a bit of freedom in design


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 6, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> I've been experimenting with adapted medium format lenses on an RP and they work decidedly better in terms of vignetting and range of movements than an EF adapter.


I'm very tempted by a Cambo Actus to use with adapted lenses but the TS-E lenses can do so much I fear it will just ben an exercise in more bulk, weight and expence. I also don't like having dumb lenses and Rodenstock digital lenses cost so much.

Then you have to consider the only person who notices any differences would be me....


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 7, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I can see Canon offering these choices:
> 1 a EF-to-RF adaptor with no lens (just a high quality spacer to fit the back focus).
> 2 a EF-to-RF adaptor & teleconverter with 1.4x or 2x (etc) lens magnification
> 3 a RF-to-RF teleconverter with 1.4x or 2x (etc) magnification. This is the only one I'd be interested in, and *only* if it produced a better final image quality then just using no converter and cropping in-camera & optionally up-scaling the image in post.


#1 exists and generally bundled with R/RP
#2 with control ring (or drop in filter) makes sense to marry EF super telephotos until RF versions are released
#3 is needed when the 100-500mm lens is released  
RF-EF adapter with control ring or ND/CP filter already exist but the CP is seriously expensive for what it is unless you need it for the 8-15mm or 11-24mm. Weirdly enough, it is easy to find either the RF-EF for ND or CP but getting an additional drop in seems tricky to find.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 7, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> #1 exists and generally bundled with R/RP
> #2 with control ring (or drop in filter) makes sense to marry EF super telephotos until RF versions are released
> #3 is needed when the 100-500mm lens is released
> RF-EF adapter with control ring or ND/CP filter already exist but the CP is seriously expensive for what it is unless you need it for the 8-15mm or 11-24mm. Weirdly enough, it is easy to find either the RF-EF for ND or CP but getting an additional drop in seems tricky to find.



The CPL adapter is also great for macro and the MP-E 65mm, a regular front filter tends to pick up light from the flash. It's even more expensive than you realize, since you need to buy the clear filter as well if you don't change the adapter when you don't want a CPL.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 7, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> I'm very tempted by a Cambo Actus to use with adapted lenses but the TS-E lenses can do so much I fear it will just ben an exercise in more bulk, weight and expence. I also don't like having dumb lenses and Rodenstock digital lenses cost so much.
> 
> Then you have to consider the only person who notices any differences would be me....


Well, I did try this. making a backplate/adapter for an MPP 5x4 - wide angle not an option though (without a lot of stitching)
The RF mount makes for far more flexibility with adapted lenses - my M645 lenses have had a new burst of usefulness (10º of tilt and ±15mm of shift)


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 7, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> Well, I did try this. making a backplate/adapter for an MPP 5x4 - wide angle not an option though (without a lot of stitching)
> The RF mount makes for far more flexibility with adapted lenses - my M645 lenses have had a new burst of usefulness (10º of tilt and ±15mm of shift)
> 
> View attachment 188566


How are you mounting your M645 lenses to the R/RP?

I might take a trip to the Photography Show this year (for the 1st time in a very long time) to have a look at my options. A Cambo Actus G together with something like a RODENSTOCK Aperture Stop HR Digaron S 23mm lens would be my dream. With a 70mm image circle it would be great with a mirrorless body however the flange distance on this lens is only 44mm so not sure if it would work?

But if Canon eventually release a high MP body and update the 16/24mm TS-E and add those nice auto correction features it would make kit like the Cambo/Rodenstocks less appealing.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 7, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> How are you mounting your M645 lenses to the R/RP?
> 
> I might take a trip to the Photography Show this year (for the 1st time in a very long time) to have a look at my options. A Cambo Actus G together with something like a RODENSTOCK Aperture Stop HR Digaron S 23mm lens would be my dream. With a 70mm image circle it would be great with a mirrorless body however the flange distance on this lens is only 44mm so not sure if it would work?
> 
> But if Canon eventually release a high MP body and update the 16/24mm TS-E and add those nice auto correction features it would make kit like the Cambo/Rodenstocks less appealing.


The flange distance for RF is 20mm so making some form of adapter should be doable, although I'd note that the TS-E17+1.4x gives ~24mm with ±17mm of shift

I do (some of) this stuff for a living, so am regularly reminded that if Karen (my wife/business manager) can't see the difference, then it's good enough for clients ;-)

As to M645, see this article...









Fotodiox tilt-shift lens adapter - using MF lenses on a mirrorless camera


Review of the Fotodiox TLT ROKR tilt-shift lens adapter for mounting medium format lenses on mirrorless cameras. M645 to Canon RF and M645 to Nikon Z




www.northlight-images.co.uk





Here's a 210mm f/4 with 15mm of shift and 10º of tilt


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2020)

I wonder if a combination adapter might allow users to mount some of the existing EF lenses that don’t take an extender onto an R body. For example the 100 mm macro and the 70-300 L.


----------

